# Removing the filter screen 2002 La Pavoni europiccola



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Is it possible to press out the filter screen and seal using pressure on the piston, or does the seal have to be cut/dug out as seen on a few youtube vids?

I'm just cleaning the machine and inspecting so I don't really want to put new seals in at the moment.


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Yes it is! (i was feeling brave...)

So any tips on getting the seal back in? Do people lube the seals with anything?

I have a small press, I can make a press tool if needs be.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Give it a light smear, push in with fingers so looks right then engage the handle without the basket and it should squeeze in nice n square. Then try it with the basket...


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

russe11 said:


> Give it a light smear, push in with fingers so looks right then engage the handle without the basket and it should squeeze in nice n square. Then try it with the basket...


Light smear with what?

I just tried a very light spear of olive oil and used the portafilter to press the seal in. Went in easy...

So machine tear down, clean and re-assembly completed!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

rich987 said:


> Light smear with what?
> 
> I just tried a very light spear of olive oil and used the portafilter to press the seal in. Went in easy...
> 
> So machine tear down, clean and re-assembly completed!


Light smear of food safe grease. Think molycote 111 is use most but can be a touch pricey. Chapstick or veg oil works but olive oil can go rancid so would personally avoid.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

rich987 said:


> Light smear with what?
> 
> I just tried a very light spear of olive oil and used the portafilter to press the seal in. Went in easy...
> 
> So machine tear down, clean and re-assembly completed!


Spit? Thought everyone used spit?


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

russe11 said:


> Spit? Thought everyone used spit?


Not coming round yours for coffee then...


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

you not invited!


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

russe11 said:


> you not invited!


----------

